# blue brindle and brindle blue 100% razors edge



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

this is to those who are haters and this is to those who boosted my kennel, first of all would like to say thank you. i have two new family members named blue cotton candy and titanium steel. one is blue brindle and one is brindle blue, and yes i know that really is much the same color but one is more blue brindle and one is more brindle blue. like i said once before for those who pulled up my kennel that wasn't really started yet, it's up and in the making now i am just waiting to get my info from adba so that i can call my kennel what it is, but to let ya'll know the pedigree has FIVE champion blood lines and yes i did say razors edge and for those who are gonna ask for my pedigree i can tell you where to buy one at and you can have your own pedigree. for those that were slamming me so bad the lord has blessed me that so called pit bull lovers could really see d0ggmann really pull through from what all i have been through. we in this family cherrish life first and that is human life, family second, and our most beautiful prized possesions titanium steel and blue cotton candy. so i am not gonna say be on the look out because i don't expect anyone to buy one off of here, just wanted you all to know i did the rite thing and i feel i am gonna move on up, because we say punish the deed not the breed and my dogs will work to feed the breed not the deed. yes we have video and we will be taking pics so that all of you on here can see but to ask for my pedigree i am not gonna fork this one up unless you are talking money. thank you all for the insperation and thank you for all the advice you gave me, god blesses all of us who are humble so if you are gonna respond back with something mean or hateful just look over this forum and be an adullt. :cheers: and a very special shout out to pitfall kennels.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

shut the [email protected]! up want to be gangsta peddler,go to a bully forum kid!
by the way,nobodys impressed by a pedigree,especialy one full of curs,you've got a lot to learn,but just like a mental defect in algabra you'll never learn a good god damn...
badd ass,roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah....I"m just going to comment to say....I'm not going to comment. Not worth the wasted typing.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

see that's what i'm talking about rite there. i didn't come on slamming anybody are trying to start a fight and you still want to down someone but that's ok because your comments don't effect what i do i am still going to continue to be me and come out on top! peace!


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Yeah....I"m just going to comment to say....I'm not going to comment. Not worth the wasted typing.


 if it wasn't worth typing why did you type that? rotflmao!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is the reasoning behing breeding the two blues?
Do they show? pull? hunt? PP?
I am lost ...I don't understand the hostile tone?


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*not hostile ( i was just trying to make a convo)*



Sampsons Dad said:


> What is the reasoning behing breeding the two blues?
> Do they show? pull? hunt? PP?
> I am lost ...I don't understand the hostile tone?


we are going to be showing the two puppies we just got. hopefully getting them ribbons and trophies to put our name out there not just for breeding but for the love of the dog, but i have asked plenty times before on here about help on how to get into shows and met a couple of cool people not calling any names that said they would be willing to help me and show me the ropes. and i didn't think i had a hostile voice i was actually very humble i got slammed as usual! but thank you for asking your question with out hostillaty or having a negative comment to make, if you have any advice it would be well appreciated. and to everyone else if not please just leave it alone and just don't comment.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

go to UKCdogs.com and look at the even schedule.
or for bully stuff go to bullydomain.com they list a lot of stuff on there too.

There.
Just the way you present yourself is a little off. Not going to show pedigrees unless your talking money? the FIRST thing I want to see before I dish out the green is the pedigree lol. Just taken aback by your post, was hard to follow too.

I am assuming your dogs are registered with UKC or ADBA, should have gotten an easy entry card for shows.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> go to UKCdogs.com and look at the even schedule.
> or for bully stuff go to bullydomain.com they list a lot of stuff on there too.
> 
> There.
> ...


thanks for the websites and they are adba but we would like to also register them under ABKC for the bully breed. to respond back on the money part that was for some people who had said something in another forum about what i was trying to do and was just letting them know if they wanted to see them i was willing to show it to them and yes i was wrong for saying it but that is the way some have made me feel on here.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

cane76 said:


> shut the [email protected]! up want to be gangsta peddler,go to a bully forum kid!
> by the way,nobodys impressed by a pedigree,especialy one full of curs,you've got a lot to learn,but just like a mental defect in algabra you'll never learn a good god damn...
> badd ass,roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO- YOU ARE REALLY TO THE POINT CANE:cheers:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey we are not above helping anyone out. If there is anything you would like to know about shows or weight pull just ask and I will answer what questions I can. Your first post however was quite bold to say the least and seemed very aimed at starting controversy. My first thought was to delete or lock the thread but I let it go to see how it would pan out. If you want information great, if you are just aiming to get even with whoever wronged you or are looking to cause discord take it elsewhere. ON the other hand if you are here to learn and help others learn stick around.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey we are not above helping anyone out. If there is anything you would like to know about shows or weight pull just ask and I will answer what questions I can. Your first post however was quite bold to say the least and seemed very aimed at starting controversy. My first thought was to delete or lock the thread but I let it got to see how it would pan out. If you want information great, if you are just aiming to get even with whoever wronged you or are looking to cause discord take it elsewhere.


:goodpost:


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Do you have pics of the parents?


yes and we just got back from Georgia haveing our vacation and in fact that is how we found our two loveing bullies was by looking at kennels out there. we will put pics of them up as soon as we can load them. we have not slept sence we did brought them home , and yes we are so EXCITED about them. oh and the dad weighed 112 and the mom weithed 93lbs and yes they did drop a little to breed.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey we are not above helping anyone out. If there is anything you would like to know about shows or weight pull just ask and I will answer what questions I can. Your first post however was quite bold to say the least and seemed very aimed at starting controversy. My first thought was to delete or lock the thread but I let it go to see how it would pan out. If you want information great, if you are just aiming to get even with whoever wronged you or are looking to cause discord take it elsewhere. ON the other hand if you are here to learn and help others learn stick around.


thank you fort for not locking the thread because i promise my intentions were not to start problems i was actually trying to thank everyone for their advice some of it was harsh and some was just tothe point but it was advice. i know you have alot of good advice on how to get started in showing and maybe some weight pulling so if you can let me know . thanks again fort for not bashing what i have to say or think.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

litter mates said:


> :goodpost:


my girl and i are really actually asking for good advice because we would like to do this for fun and for the love we have w/ our animals. we would really like to just meet people on here who can help us and maybe let us know where some good shows are so that we can get involved and make some new pit lover friends!:cheers:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well if your dogs are ADBA registered this is the advice I can give you. Due to the nature of your dogs breeding, I would not show them in the ADBA. However you definitely could do weight pulling with them. The ADBA holds to the true standard of the APBT, that being lean, athletic dogs so showing really would not be a venue for you. You could try the bully associations for that. You could weight pull though.

You can check here for shows in your area. You could aslo visit a few to get a feel for what the ADBA is looking for as far as showing goes. Most shows do Weight Pull and conformation at each show.

http://www.adbadog.com/p_clubs_eve.asp?fpid=11


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*how do you download*



OldFortKennels said:


> Hey we are not above helping anyone out. If there is anything you would like to know about shows or weight pull just ask and I will answer what questions I can. Your first post however was quite bold to say the least and seemed very aimed at starting controversy. My first thought was to delete or lock the thread but I let it go to see how it would pan out. If you want information great, if you are just aiming to get even with whoever wronged you or are looking to cause discord take it elsewhere. ON the other hand if you are here to learn and help others learn stick around.


don't wanna sound stupid but how do you down load video on to here so that we can show you the little bit of video we got of them before we came home. if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Well if your dogs are ADBA registered this is the advice I can give you. Due to the nature of your dogs breeding, I would not show them in the ADBA. However you definitely could do weight pulling with them. The ADBA holds to the true standard of the APBT, that being lean, athletic dogs so showing really would not be a venue for you. You could try the bully associations for that. You could weight pull though.
> 
> You can check here for shows in your area. You could aslo visit a few to get a feel for what the ADBA is looking for as far as showing goes. Most shows do Weight Pull and conformation at each show.
> 
> http://www.adbadog.com/p_clubs_eve.asp?fpid=11


thank you and the five champion blood line that is in them are weight pullers so that is a good idea. would it hurt to maybe try to go for best show in brindle or do they even have such a thing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah they have it but that is a fun class, no points so really it does nothing for your dog or yard per say. Also again, the ADBA will be looking for lean, very lean dogs.

The only way I post video on here is through Youtube


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Yeah they have it but that is a fun class, no points so really it does nothing for your dog or yard per say. Also again, the ADBA will be looking for lean, very lean dogs.
> 
> The only way I post video on here is through Youtube


thank you for the info ...... one more question what other proccesses should we go through to get our dogs registered under ukc? this is the first time we are doing this so don't wanna sound dumb but would like for our puppies to have the best and be registered properly so that we can work on ribbons (hopefully purple). yes we do know this won't come all at once but would like to go ahead and get started so that we can be ready for when it does happen.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

While I am not the most familiar with the UKC as Patch Or Geisthexe, I beieve if you have ADBA papers you just have to have your dog inspected by a UKC judge to get UKC papers. You may be able to send in copies of ADBA papers along with pictures of all sides of your dog, but not sure. Im sure one of the two mentioned above will chime in soon.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> While I am not the most familiar with the UKC as Patch Or Geisthexe, I beieve if you have ADBA papers you just have to have your dog inspected by a UKC judge to get UKC papers. You may be able to send in copies of ADBA papers along with pictures of all sides of your dog, but not sure. Im sure one of the two mentioned above will chime in soon.


That is the procedure...Pics and copies of ped.
You might not do very well in UKC because they stick to the real pit bull standard:

Height/weight
The American Pit Bull Terrier must be both powerful and agile so actual weight and height are less important than the correct proportion of weight to height. Desirable weight for a mature male in good condition is between 35 and 60 pounds. Desirable weight for a mature female in good condition is between 30 and 50 pounds. Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy.

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationSingleRegistration


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL when I showed Rebel in the UKC they picked him for best in show but everytime they picked him they told me, he could stand a few more pounds. I show in the ADBA and they say, lose a few more pounds!!


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok, this doesnt make sense to me at all. Your dogs are 100% razors edge, but you are calling them APBTs? I believe razors edge is an american bully line. I think you've got the breeds mixed up. I dont have a problem with american bullies, I have a problem with breeders trying to pass american bullies of as american pit bull terriers.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

d0ggmann said:


> thank you for the info ...... one more question what other proccesses should we go through to get our dogs registered under ukc?


Here's the single registration application: http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/fo6adm.pdf On the UKC's website, they've also got a message board with a registration sub-forum where you can ask questions.

Oh yeah. As far as I know, if you go to a show where it says "Temporary Listings available at this event," it means there's going to be an inspection judge there who can give your dog the inpsection required to get UKC registration.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't believe you guys are giving this amount of help and respect! Not only did the guy get on here and tell eveybody to f*** off but later, when he came out of hiding, he comes back and gets mad and admits that he's a dog fighter, he clipped his dogs ears himself and lied about it, and to boot he set up a website and let us see that his only intention in breeding is to make money! Who the hell decides to breed before they even gets the dogs to do so and then sets the price on the puppies that are years from being born! Why hasn't this guy benn banned??? This guy has broken the rules time and time again... Yeah, I'm a hater!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I missed earlier post aparently


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I never saw any posts about cutting off his dogs ears.
But as I posted before I am not his judge. If he is not promoting foolishness what is your problem with teaching some one that wants to learn a LEGAL aspect of pit bull ownership?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I never saw any posts about cutting off his dogs ears.
> But as I posted before I am not his judge. If he is not promoting foolishness what is your problem with teaching some one that wants to learn a LEGAL aspect of pit bull ownership?


I'm sorry I have no respect for someone who has been cruel to animals. He still has that dog, why don't you ask him for a picture? I'm sure you'll see what my problem is, this guy should just not bother with dogs at all... Forget the legallities.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

It is hard on a person, when they bring something home they are proud of and they get bashed. Tough skin is what is needed. I have some of the best bulldogs out there but I still love my 70 lbs. blue brindle, "conformation correct and have placed at ADBA with him under Greenwood(which isn't saying much) but I hear the small BS talking behind my back sometimes or people yell where is the saddle for that horse. Best advice a very good person gave me, "Be true to your dogs and your dogs will be true to you" and I live by it today. Just relax a bit doggman and take your time, don't hold a grudge against other gamebred dogs either because that makes you no better than them but be true to who your dogs are and so what if you don't win a conformation show ,but if you pull those dogs have your stuff together and shut them up with a ribbon, is your only chance. When you have the time, you can call me PM your number and if you are true to your dogs I will send you a dog for free, a well bred one if you have the room any time you want, male or female, adult or pup. I didn't understand a bulldog, till I owned one myself, you will be suprised.I don't agree with them being called APBT so teach us a lesson and win some ribbons. I don't feed your dogs so why does my opinion matter to you? or anyones you know? Oldfort is a great resource offering you help, take it! Many ribbons have been given to them. Same person who I get my bulldogs from tells me to put my blue dog out of his misery, but without him I wouldn't have the dogs I have and that blue brindle is best damn friend and the best dog a man could own!Good Luck and get that skin tough you need it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aren't you the same person who fights dogs, Butcher's your own dogs ears, Ect? Oh wait that got deleted before anyone could see it. I hope you get busted D man :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: You don't love your dogs they are your money makers. Doggman Give it up dude you told everyone on here you use to fight your dogs . Your a thug who is trying to make money off the pitbulls name. You make me sick you don't deserve a dog period your not worthy enough to eat their


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know this guy and he may be a bad guy....but if you have no respect for ex dog fighters than add me to your list to hate. I have not matched a dog in 14-15 years but we al grow up some time. Where did he post the ear crop? I do not like hearsay. I would rather see it than get it from a third person.

Anyway my point is simple. You might not like dog fighting but don't act ignorant to the fact you picked a breed that was forged in the pit. If you hate dog fighting so much you could have picked a labrador or poodle.

The truth is most molossers are a form of Gladiator. Dont get on a high horse and play holier than thou because you own the product of hundreds of years of Gadiator sports.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have reviewed some of the old post, whats left and there are some questionable ones for sure. However if he wants to keep it clean from here on ok, but anymore like some of the previous post and thats it, almost seems like two different people, spelling and all.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I never saw any posts about cutting off his dogs ears.
> But as I posted before I am not his judge. If he is not promoting foolishness what is your problem with teaching some one that wants to learn a LEGAL aspect of pit bull ownership?


I saw it dude admitted to fighting his dogs and cutting their ears himself. He is a worthless nobody who has his big strong dogs fight his battles for him because he is not man enough to fight his own. Doggmann is a thug nothing more. He said he got shot and his life was spared so that was his reason for not fighting his dogs anymore. Real heroic tale man. I am not this man's judge either but I know a looser when I see it. And this guy is making a career of dogs he does not love or respect. He is not only a byb he is also a backyard butcher. I saw the posts and red is correct.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Leave crops to the Vets people!
Thats not cool.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I don't know this guy and he may be a bad guy....but if you have no respect for ex dog fighters than add me to your list to hate. I have not matched a dog in 14-15 years but we al grow up some time. Where did he post the ear crop? I do not like hearsay. I would rather see it than get it from a third person.
> 
> Anyway my point is simple. You might not like dog fighting but don't act ignorant to the fact you picked a breed that was forged in the pit. If you hate dog fighting so much you could have picked a labrador or poodle.
> 
> The truth is most molossers are a form of Gladiator. Dont get on a high horse and play holier than thou because you own the product of hundreds of years of Gadiator sports.


Dude, you're picking an argument with me. I've got much love for a man who loves, knows, and shows off his dogs(you). But I have no respect for a back yard breeder making a quick buck off of a dogs reproductive organs. By the way, dog fighting has been illegal since the 70s, you just mentioned dog fighting in a non-historical sense... I don't think thats gonna fly here. Yeah, third person sucks but my rep and his rep on this forum speak for themselves. Those little green dots under your profile have a meaning. Further more I embrace where my dogs come from, I know exactly what their history and molding comes from, so back off. Dog fighting is ILLEGAL, that is something I am not ignorant about!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Leave crops to the Vets people!
> Thats not cool.


Now that's something I can agree with! Sampsons Dad, I have no problem with you. I respect what you do with dogs these days from what is indicated in the pics you have posted. I've made my oints above and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Locked!!!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Would you rather I lie and play innocent?
My past is what it is.
I don't argue on a key board friend.
All I am saying I that until I learned another way of life I lived a not so good one.


----------

